# Need Clarification



## Fishbone Jones (11 Aug 2006)

I need one of our Muslim posters, like tamouh maybe, to rebut this webcast:
http://www.aish.com/movies/PhotoFraud.asp

Given this, and other sites that have sprung up lately in the media, I find it hard to afford any sympathy, whatsoever, to the Arab cause. It boils down to "They lied to me". After which, there is no trust, ergo 'no support' ergo 'no sympathy'. Then they wonder why there is a backlash.


----------



## Shamrock (11 Aug 2006)

Alertnet

Reuters


----------



## FastEddy (11 Aug 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I need one of our Muslim posters, like tamouh maybe, to rebut this webcast:
> http://www.aish.com/movies/PhotoFraud.asp
> 
> Given this, and other sites that have sprung up lately in the media, I find it hard to afford any sympathy, whatsoever, to the Arab cause. It boils down to "They lied to me". After which, there is no trust, ergo 'no support' ergo 'no sympathy'. Then they wonder why there is a backlash.




You Know it and I know it, but do you really think your going to get a positive and truthful answere from the Islamic or Lebanese Comunities.


----------



## Infanteer (11 Aug 2006)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> You Know it and I know it, but do you really think your going to get a positive and truthful answere from the Islamic or Lebanese Comunities.



Careful who you paint with your broad brush there....


----------



## paracowboy (11 Aug 2006)

decoy said:
			
		

> while both Arabs and Jews come from the same Semitic genetic lines.


 Arabs and *some* Jews. Ashkenazim are not Semitic. I'm not certain if Falashim are. I belive it's Sephardic Jews that are unquestionably semites. I stand to be corrected. I'm a little fuzzy-headed from PT.


----------



## Infanteer (11 Aug 2006)

decoy said:
			
		

> Also, in terms of the photo fraud issue - I'd blame photographers trying to make a quick buck rather than Lebanese civilians. Photo journalists *do* make their living off of other peoples' suffering.



+1.


----------



## couchcommander (11 Aug 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Arabs and *some* Jews. Ashkenazim are not Semitic. I'm not certain if Falashim are. I belive it's Sephardic Jews that are unquestionably semites. I stand to be corrected. I'm a little fuzzy-headed from PT.



Ashkenazi just referrs to jews who descent from the rhine area, while Sephardic is from iberia. 

I think what he is trying to say is that the Jews started out as a semetic people, but para is correct, the jews have such a significant diaspora that you cannot automatically assume a specific ethnic heritage.


----------



## paracowboy (11 Aug 2006)

decoy said:
			
		

> Also, in terms of the photo fraud issue - I'd blame photographers trying to make a quick buck rather than Lebanese civilians. Photo journalists *do* make their living off of other peoples' suffering.


to some extent, yes. Indisputably. Phtojournalists are amongst the worst of a particularly slimey species.

But, I have heard enough first-hand accounts from sources I trust, that I do believe there is a significant Info-Ops/PsyOps campaign being run by Hezbollah in Lebanon.


----------



## Rey (11 Aug 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I need one of our Muslim posters, like tamouh maybe, to rebut this webcast:
> http://www.aish.com/movies/PhotoFraud.asp
> 
> Given this, and other sites that have sprung up lately in the media, I find it hard to afford any sympathy, whatsoever, to the Arab cause. It boils down to "They lied to me". After which, there is no trust, ergo 'no support' ergo 'no sympathy'. Then they wonder why there is a backlash.



Hi recceguy

I'd say blame the photographer. 

Could be both issues discussed here, A Muslim and/or Lebanese trying to create some PR or it could be a photographer out to make some cash, or both.

Just to explain how photos work, as far as I know.
I work at a newspaper (IT, not a reporter  ) and we have a client machine that just downloads images, hundreds, if not thousands, per day from a server (CP I think). Each image is tagged, I believe the tag contains a description and the date loaded on the server. If a reporter needs an image for an event, he searches by keyword on the tag then picks the on he wants. The reporter is looking for something to grab your attention, as far as I can see, they don't really examine the photo that close. I guess they trust the source to be on the up and up.

As far as I know, these images are not locally archived for a long period of time. It might be because these are large, high resolution images (A guess on my part). Freelancers get paid by the picture, so take 3 or 4 pictures from 1 day shooting, sell 1 every few weeks, get extra buck at no extra work.

It's easy to pull this kinda stuff, if you know how the system works.


----------

